
The Billionaire Who Didn’t Like Being Too Rich - xojoc
https://typed.pw/a/4634
======
keeganjw
Does this story have any sources?

~~~
xojoc
I don't know, it's not mine. I just found it interesting. Typed.pw is for
anonymous stuff after all.

~~~
keeganjw
Ok, cool. I didn't know that. Wasn't sure if I was supposed to read it as
fiction or non-fiction.

